# Hello Hi



## lovelaughlive

Hey Ladies!
My name is Amber from South Africa!
I am currently under WTT and just love this website, its amazing how many of us are in the same boat!!

Well just wanted to introduce myself and hope to chat to u all soon!! Still got a while to go until TTC! 
This site is so helpful so thanks to all u ladies for making it so amazing! Keep up the good work!
:thumbup:


----------



## Haylee.

Hello and welcome x :wave:


----------



## lovelaughlive

Thank you!!!


----------



## Carrie&Char

:hi:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## PandaLuv31

:hi: Welcome! :flower:


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome:flower:


----------



## ~RedLily~

:xmas3: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## we can't wait

Welcome! :xmas3:
Good luck on your journey WTT. I hope you get the support you are looking for here!


----------



## BleedingBlack

Welcome :wave:


----------



## lovelaughlive

Wow!! Everyone is so welcoming :D Thank you!!
Wishing you all well on your journeys!!
Chat to you all soon :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi and welcome :)


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## lovelaughlive

Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## Girl20

lovelaughlive said:


> Hey Ladies!
> My name is Amber from South Africa!
> I am currently under WTT and just love this website, its amazing how many of us are in the same boat!!
> 
> Well just wanted to introduce myself and hope to chat to u all soon!! Still got a while to go until TTC!
> This site is so helpful so thanks to all u ladies for making it so amazing! Keep up the good work!
> :thumbup:

Heloooo Lovley lady! yipee:

Whooo Hooo.. Here's to us crazy South African girls!lol:winkwink:
Welcome!!! You are right this is an amazing support site, the ladies on here are all incredible.
It's so nice meeting you, my real name is Adri btw. 
Im sure when you snoop around here you'll read my story somewhere so I wont tire my fingers by writing it all again lol.

Where about in SA are you from? Im in the Gauteng / JHB region. 
Gotta love South Africa hey :wacko:


----------



## lovelaughlive

YAAAAAY!! 
I was waiting for a fellow south african!!
Very nice to meet you Adri!
Its really such an awesome site! Great support!
I live just outside Port Elizabeth hey! In a reli tiny boring town but got a great job here so thats why im still here!
Ya no gotta love SA, My OH and i are thinking of moving overseas after ive finished my degree!
I will definitely try find your story! 
So happy its friday!! Haha hope u have a fab weekend all u ladies!!


----------



## Girl20

lovelaughlive said:


> YAAAAAY!!
> I was waiting for a fellow south african!!
> Very nice to meet you Adri!
> Its really such an awesome site! Great support!
> I live just outside Port Elizabeth hey! In a reli tiny boring town but got a great job here so thats why im still here!
> Ya no gotta love SA, My OH and i are thinking of moving overseas after ive finished my degree!
> I will definitely try find your story!
> So happy its friday!! Haha hope u have a fab weekend all u ladies!!

Haha oh gosh Wish I could say the same.. lol my job is increadibly boring. Im just a regular Admin lady at a car dealership, no Rockstar or Astronaut -Yet (come on I was born to be a star!) gmf!:dohh:

But I just got Married on the 29th of October 2011 to a awsum, awsum guy:thumbup: and we are moving into our first real house on thursday.
I am beyond excited, life is as good as it gets! 

What are you studying if you don't mind me asking?.

Yeaaaa... im also glad it's friday, this has been one long week!
You must enjoy your weekend and behave lol

See ya:hugs:


.


----------



## lovelaughlive

Hahaha im also just a regular admin lady but for the squid industry so can get interesting!!
Im going to study thru unisa part time-BBA-bachelor of business administration!! 
WOW that is soo soo awesome, im STILL waiting after almost 5 years for my OH to propose but im sure(hoping) it will be soon(within the next year) hahaha!
And even more awesome about your house!! we are still staying with my parents, my OH has just opened his own carpentry business so hes still getting on his feet and i cant really afford rent food medical aid petrol and ALL that other STUFF! hahaha!
Yes been such a long week for me too!
Thanks hun, you enjoy yours too! 
And congrats on your wedding!!


----------



## Girl20

lovelaughlive said:


> Hahaha im also just a regular admin lady but for the squid industry so can get interesting!!
> Im going to study thru unisa part time-BBA-bachelor of business administration!!
> WOW that is soo soo awesome, im STILL waiting after almost 5 years for my OH to propose but im sure(hoping) it will be soon(within the next year) hahaha!
> And even more awesome about your house!! we are still staying with my parents, my OH has just opened his own carpentry business so hes still getting on his feet and i cant really afford rent food medical aid petrol and ALL that other STUFF! hahaha!
> Yes been such a long week for me too!
> Thanks hun, you enjoy yours too!
> And congrats on your wedding!!

Yes life is way to expensive :dohh:.
I hope you'll be pleasantly suprized by your guy lol.. Oh I had such a funny story just before getting engaged.

About 2 months before my husband eventualy (after 3years lol) proposed I had a feeling that he was going to ask me the BiG qUeStiOn :dohh:.. So I went out bought some sexy under wear, candles, wipped cream the whole sha-bang. Ha ha i actually told all my friends I think tonight's the night.. 
Haha I also left work early to go shave and get my sexy on :haha:.
Then he took me out for dinner and all and took out a ring box, My heart Jumped and I had a HUUUUUUGE smile then he said "This is not an engagement ring, it's just to let you know how much I love you" :wacko: haha I wanted to punch him - seriously! All that for a nothing gmf!

And then when I least expected it, On my birthday last year he proposed. 
The element of suprize is soooo much better.... 

I really hope you also get your pleasant suprize s000n!

Men.. we always have to give them that little kick in the butt to get a move on!!

Oh well Im off to the weekend:happydance:!

I'll see you again monday my girl!
Take care


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome :flow:


----------



## lovelaughlive

Thanks ladies!!! Glad to join in the fun!!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :xmas3:


----------



## Girl20

:wohoo: Yaaaay its nearly weekend Ladies!!

Im in such a wonderful Christmas mood you guys - don't you just love this time of the year, the time when family get together and the holidays begin!! 
We are off from the 23 of December till the 9th of January - Going to Shelly Beach with my lovely husband.. :happydance:
, and my in laws..:dohh: but ill definatly make the best of it!! 
So how you girls doing? Im on cycle day 18 of a 31 day cycle today so my 2ww will be here just about now lol...

Dont feel like it's my month though, but ill keep on trying:thumbup:


----------



## lovelaughlive

HEY GIRL20
Was just thinking about you!!
YAAAAAAAAAAAY so glad its weekend! It was my birthday yesterday so we celebrated last night, so this weekend got nothing planned really!
Im not really in the christmas mood as yet but sure i will feel it soon! U lucky you are going away for the holidays, Im working working working maybe a few days off between christmas and new year! Although we are going to durbs for a long weekend as its my aunts 50th! CANT WAIT to see all my family!!
How you doing??
GOOD Luck on your 2ww!! I Hope you get the results you are looking for! I will be thinking of u!!!:hugs:


----------



## Girl20

lovelaughlive said:


> HEY GIRL20
> Was just thinking about you!!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAY so glad its weekend! It was my birthday yesterday so we celebrated last night, so this weekend got nothing planned really!
> Im not really in the christmas mood as yet but sure i will feel it soon! U lucky you are going away for the holidays, Im working working working maybe a few days off between christmas and new year! Although we are going to durbs for a long weekend as its my aunts 50th! CANT WAIT to see all my family!!
> How you doing??
> GOOD Luck on your 2ww!! I Hope you get the results you are looking for! I will be thinking of u!!!:hugs:

Ahhh thanks sweety lol ... And how was your birthday??? - hoped it was great!!

Haha you share a birthday with my little sis, she turned 19 yesterday - seems like all good things happen on the 1st of december!:wohoo:

Ohhh looks like the rain is heading our way:wacko: - I suppouse we need it though.

Thanks for the wishes you lovely lady!!! Hows the whole TTC thing from your side? Still keeping positive I hope..:hugs:


----------



## lovelaughlive

Girl20 said:


> lovelaughlive said:
> 
> 
> HEY GIRL20
> Was just thinking about you!!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAY so glad its weekend! It was my birthday yesterday so we celebrated last night, so this weekend got nothing planned really!
> Im not really in the christmas mood as yet but sure i will feel it soon! U lucky you are going away for the holidays, Im working working working maybe a few days off between christmas and new year! Although we are going to durbs for a long weekend as its my aunts 50th! CANT WAIT to see all my family!!
> How you doing??
> GOOD Luck on your 2ww!! I Hope you get the results you are looking for! I will be thinking of u!!!:hugs:
> 
> Ahhh thanks sweety lol ... And how was your birthday??? - hoped it was great!!
> 
> Haha you share a birthday with my little sis, she turned 19 yesterday - seems like all good things happen on the 1st of december!:wohoo:
> 
> Ohhh looks like the rain is heading our way:wacko: - I suppouse we need it though.
> 
> Thanks for the wishes you lovely lady!!! Hows the whole TTC thing from your side? Still keeping positive I hope..:hugs:Click to expand...



My birthday was great thanks, was spoilt rotten, My OH bought me a stunning gold watch and i got some clothes,money,clothes vouchers,chocolate,magazines etc etc! And we just went out for dinner with my mom, OH and a couple of friends, hmmmm the food was delishious!! 
HAppy Birthday to your sis!! Your damn right about all good things happen on the 1st hehehe:thumbup:
Yeah it was pouring with rain here yesterday:dohh: but nice and sunny today!!:happydance:
Well we not TTC yet but WTT is still positive but got a long way to go, need many things before having a baba, still SOOOOOOO broody though OMG!!
Anyways, hope u have a lovely weekend!!:happydance:


----------



## Girl20

Ahhh shame my angel I know the feeling! lol :dohh:
Sound to me like you got spoiled rotten!:tease: ha ha but thats great! I hope you have a fantastic year ahead of you!:hugs:

So are you guys taking it easy or kind of not trying not preventing?.. I think that must seriously be the best way to findout you are pregnant, when you least expect it - instead of getting your hopes up, then being dissapointed. Its just hard to get to that point once you have already been pregnant hey lol:dohh:, its like my bodies gone into baby making/wanting mode:blush:

ha ha my husband must be thinking that I only see him as a baby making machine these days, I doubt he'll be complaining lol:haha:

Have a great weekend Chickas!!


----------

